# Smartphone Clubhouse (Symbian)



## Mussels (Aug 15, 2010)

We didnt have one, so i made it 


There's already and android clubhouse, so we don't need none of your fancy-pants talk in here - and obviously, no apple users allowed 


Some cool shit my Nokia N95 8GB can do thanks to the power of its Symbian S60 3rd edition OS (mostly due to third party plugins):



Spoiler




Remote control my media programs through Salling clicker - but not just play/pause/next etc, it shows the playlist on your phone!
(plugin support allows this to work for MPC-HC, VLC, MCE, WMP, winamp, etc)

steering wheel for games (much like the nintendo wii) thanks to the accelerometer in the phone (check youtube, looks awesome)

Run skype direct from the phone, over wifi

Act as a cordless webcam for the PC

Run Voip applications like Fring over wifi, giving me free internet calls at wifi hotspots

Coreplayer lets my outdated phone handle DivX, MKV, H264 etc - for anime/movies on the go.





so who else wants to list their Symbian smartphone, and what its capable of?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 21, 2010)

what, no one?

i refuse to belive that everyone on TPU either has apple or android 

nokia users unite!


----------



## assaulter_99 (Aug 21, 2010)

Count me in! I'm a long time symbian user, dating back to the nokia 6600, then the 6630, 7610, n73 which was the best smartphone i had, its still working after 4y! Only thing i hate is the joystick which is a pain to press now. Next i'm gonna go for a budget nokia e63. Come on guys, its one of the best platforms for mobile phones, lets keep it alive!


----------



## Mussels (Aug 21, 2010)

assaulter_99 said:


> Count me in! I'm a long time symbian user, dating back to the nokia 6600, then the 6630, 7610, n73 which was the best smartphone i had, its still working after 4y! Only thing i hate is the joystick which is a pain to press now. Next i'm gonna go for a budget nokia e63. Come on guys, its one of the best platforms for mobile phones, lets keep it alive!



what apps do you use, if any?


----------



## assaulter_99 (Aug 21, 2010)

Mussels said:


> what apps do you use, if any?



For starters, I use *Handy task manager*, it says it all really, same use as the default task man, but with more options, you get to see mem, mem card usage, apps in use, open recently used programs instead of going through the menus etc. A must have! 

Then I have* smartmovie* and its desktop convertor, same as the one you use really, get to watch divx movies and a lot more formats. You get to resize your movies, so it doesn't take a lot of space etc (my screen is 240x320, so I really don't need a 600mb taking other shit"s place)

As always, *Windows live messenger*, you get to see your contacts pics etc, great. A great alternative is ebuddy (but lacks contact pics)

I also have *Y-browser* Its like windows explorer, nice cause it lets you browse hidden folders on the phone and mem card alike.

Ah and also, one of my most used browsers on mobiles, *Opera Mini* Since my n73 lacks wifi connectivity, I use 3g so i pay per kb. It reduces the size of web pages. 

I have a cd with tons of programs more, I'll share the names later, since I'm out for the week end. That's all I use on my phone right now cause its gonna be retired soon. I'll get back to my search for symbian apps craze once I get my new phone. 

Its a real pity that there seems to be no one except the two of us using symbian phones on tpu, if only they knew the power it has! Back in the days of my 6600, I used to have fun with a lil program that I had, a remote control for tvs. I'd go into malls, tech stores etc and change channels on their tvs. It was fun watching the salesmen trying to understand what the hell was happening!  Everyone seems to care only for iphones and blackberry now!


----------



## Mussels (Aug 21, 2010)

smartmovie sounds like something i need, coreplayer chokes on many files i have, and handbrake doesnt seem to let me make compatible files.


hmm that remote control app sounds awesome, since my phone has an IR port...


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 23, 2010)

im another N95 8gb OWNER (not a user anymore) i have had it for over 2 years and it looks brand new 


Edit: i think i have a slightly poorly 6600 lying around somewhere


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 23, 2010)

Nokia x6 16gb here, not that many apps though use SkyFire browser for its flash playing capabilities, use nokia maps for GPS and ebuddy for IM, would like some more apps as I barely use the damn thing to anywhere near its potential so if you wanna recommend any go ahead


----------



## Mussels (Aug 23, 2010)

Bo$$ said:


> im another N95 8gb OWNER (not a user anymore) i have had it for over 2 years and it looks brand new
> 
> 
> Edit: i think i have a slightly poorly 6600 lying around somewhere



great phone, even if you arent using it 

i listed the apps i use in the first post, anyone else got a few?


----------



## AhokZYashA (Aug 23, 2010)

im a nokia 5800 user here..
great little phone,. good camera, superb audio quality..

app i use is
SymTorrent = download torrents on my phone!
JoikuSpot = makes your WiFi phone an access point anytime anywhere.
Opera mini = standard browsing app
eBuddy = IM

its 1 year old now, and still looks like new.
whats in the box = 
Nokia 5800 phone
BL-5J battery
nokia 8GB MicroSD card
CA-101 micro USB cable
extra stylus
CA-75U video out cable
nokia 5800 stand
nokia 5800 slim carrying case
headset and remote
stylus plectrum
documentation and software DVD.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Aug 25, 2010)

AhokZYashA said:


> im a nokia 5800 user here..
> great little phone,. good camera, superb audio quality..



Great phone, my brother has one, xpressmusic. My family is a symbian powerhouse if you ask me! I've got another brother who has a 5530, the lil brother of the 5800. Great phones, its just sad I don't fancy touchscreens, that large screen would be great for me to match movies on. It would have been a great replacement for my phone. 



Mussels said:


> smartmovie sounds like something i need, coreplayer chokes on many files i have, and handbrake doesnt seem to let me make compatible files.
> 
> 
> hmm that remote control app sounds awesome, since my phone has an IR port...



You should try smartmovie, I've used a lot of programs through trials, I've struck to it since. You can even put in subs if you fancy it. Since you said you have an n95, it would be great watching movies on that screen. Better than my 240x320, 262,000 color screen. You can even choose the quality of the image, and choose sound options, lower it, make it mono etc. And, you get its encoder free with the program, how can it get better?

Sadly for the remote, I don't remember the name of the program (Ir remote maybe?) , it was in 2003 I think, since I was a kid at the time! I remember I had to ditch it a year later, since I grabbed a 6630 and it didn't have ir.

Other programs I know are good are :

*Blacklist* : it says it all, you block calls and txts from unwanted people and you still get to see who did it, great (especially if you are a serial girl-cheater)

*Screenshot* : make screenshots of your screen.

*Livepvr* : You can record your calls if you like stalking!

*Best fullscreen caller* Get to see people who call you fullscreen (Mine at leat doesn't show a big pic, only a small picture, dunno if that has changed now though)

*Handy alarm* : Since my phone only has the default one alarm, you can customize multi alarms.

*Handy keylock* : Autolocks your keypad after some time.

*Handy safe* : Some security on the phone, you can lock private folders and items, it even prevents said files being sent by bluetooth. Great when your friends are the stealinggirlfriendspics type! 

And the one I use the most :

*Shazam* : Funny name eh? but one great lil program, it lets you get titles of any song it hears. It goes on the internet and fetches the artist/song/album title. Same as the cell phone in gta4. Great to use, even in a pub, as long as it hears the music, you're good. I sometimes have fun with it, just to see if it can get the title! 

A lot of those programs are no longer needed now though, like the alarms, autolocks etc, since these phones evolve constantly and my n73 is 4 years old. I'm gonna upgrade soon, so I'll be looking for new programs and keep you updated on em.


----------



## DaveK (Aug 30, 2010)

As far as apps go, I don't really have anything on it except Sports Tracker and Tweet60


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 4, 2010)

no one else?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 4, 2010)

nope we're a very select, elite club


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 4, 2010)

a Symbian Elite.
that sound good


i love the symtorrent applications
any suggestion for great application to use on the 5800XM?


----------

